# ? Rose EAR MUFF pattern wanted



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

My Mom used to crochet ear muffs that looked like roses. They were NOT connected & just slipped over the ear.

I would love to find the pattern.... 

Thanks & MERRY MERRY CHRISTMAS to all!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I can't find anything in my patterns like this, but I'm still looking. If you have a photo I'll help you figure out how to make them.


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

Regretfully, I don't have a photo. I remember that the center was like spokes in a bicycle. Then about 2-3 rows of petals. My Mom made 100s of pairs of these and gave them to friends or sold them.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Look up pictures of crochet Irish roses and see if that's the kind of rose. They have "spokes" in the middle, surrounded by petals and have been very popular periodically. If that's right, try searching vintage crochet patterns, Irish rose ear muffs. If you can't find the pattern but see a picture of something close, I bet we can figure it out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

something like these?? I don't have an exact pattern, but this is what I found in Crochetville archives



> These can be made by using any type yarn and your favorite flower pattern, making sure the flower is approximately 2.5-3 inches in diameter or big enough to cover your ear with an overlap of about 1/4 inch all around. Just add a chain across the back to hold onto your ears.


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

YES YES YES!!!! 

Its the one on the Right!


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

How wonderful to wake up on Christmas morning & see MY MOTHERs Rose!

Thank you so much for finding it & giving me warm memories of my Moma.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Cyndi is a wonderful investigator! Since there's no pattern, you just need an Irish rose pattern (that's the one on the right) and a chain across the back.


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

I found it!

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/roses.php


----------

